# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حضورك باللعن على قاتلي الامام الحسين(ع)

## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*نعزي رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله*
*وفاطمه الزهراء سلام الله عليها وعلي بن ابي طالب وصاحب العصر والزمان الحجه عليه السلام بمصاب ابي عبدالله الحسين وآل بيته*  
*دعوة لجميع الاعضاء المشاركه باللعن على قاتلي الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 
*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*  

*لكسب الاجر والثواب من الله ومن سيدتى فاطمة الزهراء بمصاب ولدها الامام الحسين* 
*فهل تبخلون عليها بمشاركتها المصاب العظيم* 

*اسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ارسم العشق

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## منحوسة

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً.
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## بلسم جروحي

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً.
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## زمرد1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لعن الله قاتليك و ضاربيك و ظالميك و غاصبى حقك يا فاطمة بنت محمد اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد و آل محمد و آخر تابع له على ذلك. 
اللهم ألعن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسيــــ ع ــــن في الدنيا و الآخرة . 
آمين رب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــين 
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## نور الشمس

لعن الله قاتليك و ضاربيك و ظالميك و غاصبى حقك يا فاطمة بنت محمد اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد


اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد و آل محمد و آخر تابع له على ذلك.


اللهم ألعن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسيــــ ع ــــن في الدنيا و الآخرة .

----------


## نور الشمس

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً.
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## احلى توته

لعن الله قاتليك وضاربيك وظالميك وغاصبي حقك يافاطمه بنت محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد آخر تاابع له على ذالك
اللهم العن العصاابه التي جااهدت الحســــــــين (ع) في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

لعن الله قاتليك و ضاربيك و ظالميك و غاصبى حقك يا فاطمة بنت محمد اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد و آل محمد و آخر تابع له على ذلك.
اللهم ألعن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسيــــ ع ــــن في الدنيا و الآخرة .
آمين رب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــين
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد

جزاك الله خير
جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك
تقبلي مروري تحيااتي عاشقة الوهم

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## moalmj

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## احلى توته

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اللهم خص أنت أول ظالم باللعن مني وأبدأ به أولا ثم ألعن الثاني والثالث والرابع اللهم إلعن يزيد خامسا والعن عبيد الله ابن زياد وابن مرجانه وعمر بن سعد وشمر وآل أبي سفيان وآل زياد وآل مروان إلى يوم القيامة
اللهم إلعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التي جاهدت وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل الحسين عليه السلام اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 99مره
واحشر معهم من تولاهم 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا
اللهم  إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا
اللهم  إلعنهم جميعا
اللهم  إلعنهم جميعا
 اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا 
اللهم إلعنهم جميعا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## MOONY

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً*
 *اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## أموله

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أموله

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أموله

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أموله

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## نبض قلب

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## حلاالكون

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## صوت الالم

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## Habit Roman

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
_*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## أموله

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ . اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً
*اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ،*
*وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ العن الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ*

----------

